# Beta testers for new forum software



## Shaun (7 May 2010)

I'm hoping to get the latest release of the new forum software installed sometime next week, and would like a few volunteers to help me test it.

If you fancy test-driving the new CC platform and giving me some constructive feedback, please post on this thread.

I'll PM you with access details once it's ready.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## gaz (7 May 2010)

1st  got experience in testing web sites as it's my job.


----------



## Shaun (7 May 2010)

Wow, that was quick ... 

The main thing I'm looking for are pointers to the key differences between what we've got now, and the new platform, so I can guide people reasonably smoothly through the switch-over.

I could do it by myself but because we all use the current software differently, it'll help to have a number of perspectives.

Some things will be missing, some will be there but in different places, some will be there but work differently, and then there are the new features that we don't have here that will need explaining.

If we can document most of the major differences beforehand, it'll help others when we migrate.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Steve H (7 May 2010)

Fairly new to forums, so I probably don't understand all the current functionality yet. But if you want a selection of perspectives, I can give you an impression from a new guys perspective.


----------



## summerdays (8 May 2010)

I've got a free week next week... and early forecast's aren't for a heatwave.... pick me if you like - though as long as it isn't too technical to get started. 

Will it be a sort of shadow of this one or completely empty structure to wander around in?


----------



## Shaun (8 May 2010)

summerdays said:


> .... as long as it isn't too technical to get started.



Not technical at all, just login and have a play. 

I'm hoping to upgrade the test board so it should be pretty complete and contain lots of threads / posts etc.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## redddraggon (8 May 2010)

I'm up for helping.


----------



## Coco (8 May 2010)

Me too


----------



## Panter (8 May 2010)

I'll have a go if I can be of service


----------



## Yorkshireman (8 May 2010)

I hope it'll run on IE6 (windoze ME) ...


----------



## ACS (8 May 2010)

Happy to help, lots of experience, web design / hosting / etc /etc


----------



## Shaun (8 May 2010)

Yorkshireman said:


> I hope it'll run on IE6 (windoze ME) ...



You can be our chief IE6 tester ...


----------



## Yorkshireman (8 May 2010)

Admin said:


> You can be our chief IE6 tester ...


Oooer! I've been known to 'test' things to DESTRUCTION in the past ...


----------



## Riding in Circles (9 May 2010)

I can check it on 4 different browsers on mac if you want.


----------



## rsvdaz (9 May 2010)

i use google chrome and iphone


----------



## Shaun (9 May 2010)

Thanks for the offers so far, keep 'em coming ...


----------



## HaloJ (11 May 2010)

Count me in! 

Abs


----------



## magnatom (11 May 2010)

I'm up for a play!


----------



## Shaun (11 May 2010)

I've removed the initial test install and put the latest beta software on the server.

I'm currently in the process of importing a snapshot of CC data from around 3-4 weeks ago, but it's a very long-winded process and will likely still be going late into this evening.

Once the import is complete I'll go through the admin control panel and reset permissions so we can open it up for testing. (I'll PM you all with the details once it's ready).

This will mean that you should have all your PM's and posts in place, so the content, names, and forums should be familiar if nothing else ... 

The forums are installed with the default skin (look and feel). This will be changing as I have comissioned a custom skin which you will be able to see a preview of once you're logged in to the new forums.

I'll also set-up a separate forum where we can discuss the new software and identify / iron-out any differences and put together _how-to's _for everyone else.

Hopefully this groundwork will help smooth the transition and identify key features / areas where people will need hand-holding.

If anyone else wants to join the fray, just add your name to the list here.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## summerdays (11 May 2010)

Would it not make sense if the new beta forum doesn't look entirely like this one ... otherwise we may get confused which one we are in? I assume that anything we post in the other forum is just in jest and that if we want a serious answer we need to continue posting on the main forum?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 May 2010)

Count me in, Shaun (but only if you promise to join us on Burnout later).


----------



## Shaun (11 May 2010)

summerdays said:


> Would it not make sense if the new beta forum doesn't look entirely like this one ... otherwise we may get confused which one we are in? I assume that anything we post in the other forum is just in jest and that if we want a serious answer we need to continue posting on the main forum?



Yes, the new forum software has the _stock_ colouring so is easily identifiable as the new one. 

It's also a closed test so anything posted there is just for the purpose of trying things out and chatting with other testers about your experiences and the differences.

From that I can determine whether we can change the new software to suite the current look / method, or whether I will need to develop a basic set of guides to help people when we switch.

The key being to ease people through the change rather than just thrust it on them.

Cheers,
Shaun 

PS. I do plan to have an public preview where everyone can have a play with it before we do the actual move, but to start with I just want a smaller group so we can get the basic differences worked out.


----------



## HJ (11 May 2010)

I spend most of my time on Ubuntu, with occasional forays to the dark side window 7, and I am ready to help...


----------



## Shaun (11 May 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Count me in, Shaun (but only if you promise to join us on Burnout later).



Thanks for the offer, I'll count you in.

I won't be able to make it for Burnout tonight though, sorry, I've got to spend a bit of time twiddle knobs and settings in the control room.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (11 May 2010)

Volunteer testers so far (I'm looking for around 40 or so in total):

1. gaz
2. Steve H
3. summerdays
4. redddraggon
5. Coco
6. Panter
7. Yorkshireman
8. satans budgie
9. Catrike UK
10. rsvdaz
11. HaloJ
12. magnatom
13. Sh4rkyBloke
14. HJ
15. scots_lass
16. garrilla
17. potsy
18. Speicher
19. Danny
20. mcshroom
21. NigC
22. Rykard
23. porkypete
24. martint235
25. Ben Lovejoy
26. XmisterIS
27. abchandler
28. Iainj837
29. alci4
30. rusky
31. Sam Kennedy
32. g00se
33. Fletch456
34. rh100
35. RyanW
36. colinr
37. Martok
38. mangaman
39. 
40.


----------



## scots_lass (11 May 2010)

Happy to help. Count me in.


----------



## garrilla (11 May 2010)

I'm up for it Shaun. I'm a bit of an idiot idiosyncratic in my use and maybe this will offer some useful insight.

I've done lots of beta testing also, so I know how to work through and test faults/differences/etc.

Cheers.


----------



## Shaun (11 May 2010)

Thanks. You're on the list.


----------



## potsy (11 May 2010)

I'll give it a go Shaun.


----------



## Shaun (11 May 2010)

You're in ...


----------



## Speicher (11 May 2010)

Do you need just knowledgeable computer type peeps, or would you like some more normal less knowledgeable forum users. How long would I be testing it for? I will not be offended if you just want geeks experts to test it.


----------



## Danny (12 May 2010)

Happy to test in principle - but depends when you want it done. Weekends would be best for me.


----------



## mcshroom (12 May 2010)

Can I join in?

I can test on chrome, ff, opera, ie7 (all xp) and whatever the browser is on my samsung mobile


----------



## Shaun (12 May 2010)

There's no geek requirement, and you can all play with it in your own time.

The more variety we have - PC / Mac / Phone / etc. and browser types, the better.

PM's coming shortly.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## NigC (12 May 2010)

Love to help out 

I've written websites with forums in the past (not this version though) and I work as a software designer - writing and testing software and websites


----------



## NigC (12 May 2010)

Just out of interest, are you moving away from vBuletin or is it a new version?

Sorry if you've already posted that - I've scanned the replies but didn't notice


----------



## Rykard (12 May 2010)

HI ,
I can do a bit if needed still XP/FF & Window 7/FF could use Opera too if needed


----------



## PpPete (12 May 2010)

I'll take a look at it too, if you still want volunteers.
Tend to use Firefox mostly.


----------



## Shaun (12 May 2010)

NigC said:


> Just out of interest, *are you moving away from vBuletin* or is it a new version?



Yes ...


----------



## Shaun (12 May 2010)

*Login problems:*

Sorry boys and girls, but there's a problem logging in to the new forum software.

I'll try to get it fixed ASAP and post a note in this thread once it's sorted.

What a start eh?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## martint235 (12 May 2010)

Hi count me in if there's still space.

I usually login using IE6, Firefox and Dolphin browser on an android phone.

Ta


----------



## CopperBrompton (12 May 2010)

Happy to test (Firefox 3.6.3 under Win7 64-bit).


----------



## summerdays (12 May 2010)

He he ... I just assumed it was me being thick


----------



## XmisterIS (12 May 2010)

Happy to help! Google Chrome on XP and Iceweasel on Debian Etch here.


----------



## abchandler (12 May 2010)

I'll help


----------



## Shaun (12 May 2010)

Thanks, PM's on the way with access details ... 

Oh, and the password issue isn't something I can do anything about just yet so for now I'm issuing you with temp new passwords just for use on the test forums.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Iainj837 (12 May 2010)

Am I to late only just seen this thread, I am riunning windows 7 starter an I use firefox and IE.
Count me in 

Regard iain


----------



## alci4 (12 May 2010)

whack me down for a bit of beta


----------



## rusky (12 May 2010)

I'm in!

See what Dolphin on Android thinks of it!


----------



## Sam Kennedy (12 May 2010)

if there's any spaces left, I'm in!


----------



## g00se (13 May 2010)

Maybe too late now - but I'm up for it. Ubuntu & XP with IE and Firefox. 

g00se (PHP developer).


----------



## Fletch456 (13 May 2010)

Have spare time and inclination if you need more testers and some experience of IT testing.


----------



## rh100 (13 May 2010)

If you need anyone else, I'm willing to help.


----------



## RyanW (13 May 2010)

Chrome user here, feel free to shoot me a PM, i have used alot of online forums even set a few up (i think most are now defunked) 

If you need anyone else.....


----------



## Shaun (14 May 2010)

Thanks - PMs on the way


----------



## colinr (14 May 2010)

In case you need any more, Mac(s) on 10.4/10.6 with various browsers and VMs with Win 20k / XP / 7 running IE6 / 8 / 8 respectively (can install any browser than will run on any of these platforms if required).



> g00se (PHP developer).


Do you work for a company or freelance? Just curious.


----------



## g00se (14 May 2010)

Company - but available to freelance a bit.


----------



## Martok (15 May 2010)

I'd be up for helping with the beta testing. Along with HaloJ (my other half) I was an admin on the Old Age Playstationers website and we upgraded the site a couple of years back, so I know a bit about testing stuff out (plus about databases and a bit of PHP.

I'm using Vista and have most of the browsers on my laptops - Firefox, Chrome, IE7 and Opera.


----------



## mangaman (15 May 2010)

Any spaces left I'd like to help


----------



## summerdays (15 May 2010)

I'm getting used to the other version quite quickly .... (surprising myself there a little) though still finding bugs/problems.... how long is the testing stage expected to last... is it normally over a week/month/6 months?


----------



## Shaun (15 May 2010)

Thanks for the offer Martok and Mangaman, I'll get you set up later (can't do it from my mobile).

The time is really dependent on when the software developer gets this release to stable. Once that happens the designer can create our custom theme, we can run that through its paces, and then we should be good to go.

There are also a series of add-ons I want to try as well, but as the software is going through an upgrade some of then may need a little work by thier creators.

I also want to preview the new software to everyone before we move over so that all members get a chance to try it out beforehand.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Martok (17 May 2010)

Do we get a PM or an email to let us know when you've set us up? If so I can keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Shaun (18 May 2010)

PM's sent ...


----------



## Martok (18 May 2010)

Thanks.


----------

